
California Passes Landmark Bill to Remake Gig Economy - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/11/technology/california-gig-economy-bill.html
======
ashelmire
Does this just affect gig companies? What about other major tech companies
that use thousands of contractors? What happens when they are contracted
through an intermediary company?

